# Just a little exta



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm looking for something I can do at home part time to make a couple hundred bucks a month. Any suggestions?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

What interests do you have?

What resources do you have available?

What is it that you want to do to make money?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I make that doing the pay sites with my computer online doing surveys, searches, watching videos etc.....listed below (plus check out the threads dedicated to each)
Right now there is a 50 point invite to super points in the "tips" thread good for about 17 hrs still..... swagbucks is my favorite. super points and gift hulk are tie for #2


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Well Im in with Pine Cone right now. I've done 3 surveys in 3 weeks. I've got about an hour a day I can spend doing whatever. I haven't sold on eBay before but have been thinking about buying old washers, dryers & furnature and trying out craigslist.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

tryinhard said:


> I've got about an hour a day I can spend doing whatever. I haven't sold on eBay before but have been thinking about buying old washers, dryers & furnature and trying out craigslist.


Now that is a great idea!!!!

Don't forget that knobs, timers, control panels, cords, hinges, doors, handles, lint traps, pumps, motors, and elements can sell well on ebay. I have a friend that sold used W/D parts on ebay, and did quite well.

Once you part out the unit, you can scrap the remaining, for a little more profit. 

If you do this, remember to sell the parts as "Buy It Now"...people with broken washers and dryers want and need the part NOW, not seven days from that point to try to win an auction.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

eBay & Etsy work extremely well for us! (see my signature links). 

Clovis asked the right questions here: 



> What interests do you have?
> 
> What resources do you have available?
> 
> What is it that you want to do to make money?


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

mturk
probably won't make a couple hundred but it can add up if you are dedicated


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I sell tupperware and its easy and pay is instant, no waiting for a check. I don't do lots of shows I just give out catalogs and the specials each months to my friends and the orders come in. It has a very very low start up cost.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

tryinhard said:


> I'm looking for something I can do at home part time to make a couple hundred bucks a month. Any suggestions?


Don't set your goals so low or you will only make about a hundred a month. 

When I started selling my own product online 5 years ago, I thought I might do just a couple hundred per month. It has grown every year. This year, I'm already averaging over $2500 per month. That's with only about 2 to 4 hours work per day. In addition to that, we have the cattle sales, hay we sold, goat kids (about 80 kids per year)..... 

So, set your goals higher than what you need. You'll get it.

I think the idea of the used parts from washers and driers is a great idea. It is also the type of thing you can build on.

Good luck! I wish you the best with this.


----------

